# Smelly feathers



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry but hahaha! Seriously though. If the hair is long just trim a little bit as to not get in his fur. Also I trim the hair under the base of the tail as well, maybe about an inch back. I'm not talking a full sanitary cut but just enough to keep it clean.

I also keep a box on the Huggies sensitive skin baby wipes to clean up the area sometime as well.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

(CUTE DOG!) Would the baby wipes help with the smell? There is no actual poo on his hair to remove that I can tell.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can also mix up a bottle of Bragg's organic apple cider vinegar, 1 part to 3 parts water in a spray bottle and spray your dog's feathers. It will neutralize any odors and if your dog licks it, it will not hurt him. Comb through after letting it sit on his feathers for a couple of minutes. 

Be sure to use Bragg's only, not regular apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The sensitive baby wipes more or less just neutralize the offer. If there is nothing getting in or on the fur then just get some of the dog bath wipes. Or even a dog bath Spritz like Earthbath which works very well.

Carolinamom's suggestion works too. I just just like the Spritz better, smells better to me.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My Cosmo had a fishy smell when he was having issues with his anal glands. Is it possible that’s causing your dogs odor??? Just a thought.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LynnC said:


> My Cosmo had a fishy smell when he was having issues with his anal glands. Is it possible that’s causing your dogs odor??? Just a thought.


^Was my first thought too. 

Or soft stool getting on the trousers - which tracks back to something upsetting your dog's stomach. 

Would try to get a idea why dog stinks long after he poops vs covering it up.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I think expressing glands is probably it ( now that I am learning the correct terms to search for on Google). It isn't all the time for sure. I will ask the vet at our yearly appointment in January


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Try giving your dog canned pumpkin. The plain pumpkin not the pie mix with sugar and spices. It does seem to help my pups. I give 1 tablespoon in the morning with their food.


----------

